
To defend open platforms, we need to defend Facebook - miracle2k
https://medium.com/@elsdoerfer/to-defend-open-platforms-we-need-to-defend-facebook-7d060ceb0f7e
======
TheAnig
I think the author is correct in that the current "#DeleteFacebook" trend is
heavily misguided, the outrage shouldn't be regarding the fact that Facebook
allowed anyone access to data, it should be that they had centralized and
collected so much data in the first place. I feel that tech companies should
also be subjected to same scrutiny as the medical field with regards to data.
Make it so that collecting data is a huge responsibility so much so that the
effect of loosing it like so becomes a heavy liability. Also we need to stop
pretending as if users are completely innocent. There should be some
culpability shared with the user who chooses to share friend's data to a third
party without consent. Though if such a system would ever come into place is
yet to be seen.

